# Post Workout Meal Thread :D Pics Included.



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

So apart from a Sunday cheat day, my diet is going really well, one of my favourite post workout meals is tuna and rice with salt, black crushed pepper and a drop of vinegar and dash of low fat mayo yum 

Whats your favourite healthy meal whilst dieting?

Post pics and we can all share healthy ideas


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm on keto, a juicy burger with cheese wrapped in lettuce lol mmmm


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

jesus sorry mate but that rice looks and sounds rank lol,i never diet so couldnt tell you lol.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> jesus sorry mate but that rice *looks* and *sounds* rank lol,i never diet so couldnt tell you lol.


But Tastes Great


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I love tinned mackerel with a sweet jacket potato or sweet potato mash, 2 soft boiled eggs and a load of cherry tomatoes. Amazing. Or yesterday I had steak and made sweet potato wedges. Cut them into chunks put them in a food bag, put a little rapeseed oil in, black pepper, low sodium sea salt and some paprika, shook them all around and chucked them in the oven for 15mins, they were also amazing!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I love tinned mackerel with a sweet jacket potato or sweet potato mash, 2 soft boiled eggs and a load of cherry tomatoes. Amazing. Or yesterday I had steak and made sweet potato wedges. Cut them into chunks put them in a food bag, put a little rapeseed oil in, black pepper, low sodium sea salt and some paprika, shook them all around and chucked them in the oven for 15mins, they were also amazing!
> 
> View attachment 87354


Definitely gonna give those wedges a go try look lush!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Definitely gonna give those wedges a go try look lush!


The only bad thing about them is I weren't able to eat more because I would of went over my grams. Bad times lol


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

some dirty people on here i like cheese pizza with a tin of tune chucked over it lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> some dirty people on here i like cheese pizza with a tin of tune chucked over it lol.


and HIS meal sounds horrible?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> some dirty people on here i like cheese pizza with a tin of tune chucked over it lol.


whats wrong with this !


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

rice is for mr chang and mr wong big lads eat pizza lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> rice is for mr chang and mr wong big lads eat pizza lol


Pics or BS 

Show us how BIG you are then Mr Snipes :lol:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

lol im not called sniper for nothing yer know pal lol i keep low nobody sees the snipes

show yer me pizza next time though haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> lol im not called sniper for nothing yer know pal lol i keep low nobody sees the snipes


So your small and you hide in bushes


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good Will...I hate to be yer nagging granny but if yer dieting salt is not a good idea, itll make you hold on to water. Good luck with the diet.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Looking good Will...I hate to be yer nagging granny but if yer dieting salt is not a good idea, itll make you hold on to water. Good luck with the diet.


Ok nagging granny 

Lol I know pal but its just too good to resist, salt is the devil of me! cheers pal


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sniper83 said:


> rice is for mr chang and mr wong fat lads eat pizza lol


Edited.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fat ffs, dont post pics like that lol, Im a dieter lol


----------

